
Show HN: Beta version of a new backlink analysis tool - maros
https://beta.linkminer.com/
======
CarolineW
OK, I made two quick queries to check what it did and roughly how it worked,
then went to do a "proper" query and got the "You've used your quota for
today" message. Which is fair enough, but it would have been nice to be told
that before I burned my quota with explorations.

I find the display crowded, but there's a lot there. I wonder if you could
provide a "novice" mode that has a lot less detail, but gives significant
"bang for buck". Then people can learn how to read the basics, and see that
there is more information if they choose to self-identify as "experienced". It
might help prevent the "Wall of Stuff" response.

The information appears to be useful, and the fields and abbreviations have
pop-ups to name them, even if they don't have complete explanations about
their meanings and implications.

In short, I like it, and if I want a tool like this I'd use it. I'm not sure
I'd remember where it is if at same random point in the future I wanted the
facilities it offers.

That's a problem I've never seen a solution to.

